# Anyone else getting excited for the cricket world cup?



## neelyky (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably Australia's to lose, but goddam if I don't still get all excited and blindly optimistic that this might be England's year.


----------



## exball (Feb 13, 2015)

Cricket is baseball except you run back and forth. I didn't even know it had it's own world cup.


----------



## neelyky (Feb 13, 2015)

Baseball is cricket except you run around in a square etc. The world cup gets played every four years or so, depending on where in the world it is.


----------



## For The Internet (Feb 14, 2015)

I always look forward to the world cup, but I don't expect Australia will win either. God I miss that unstoppable Steve Waugh team from the late nineties/early naughties.


----------

